# Spotting pot from the air "cop chopper"



## Stufart (Jul 27, 2013)

I have heard on numerous occasions where maruijuana plants give of a heat signature which can be easily spoted by IF cameras. Is this true or just another myth? Mind you, In Australia, i think there is only 5 maybe 6 choppers that look for crops. Unfortunately where I live. Im surrounded by very large forested properties. The cop chopper fly's over every two months or there abouts. 

Stufart


----------



## DrFever (Jul 27, 2013)

What you are describing is known as F L I R or forward looking infra red radar and it does indeed pick up the heat signature of marijuana.Pretty cool technology when u think about it.The bigger the grow the redder the glow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

never heard of it picking up a heat signature from a plant---people yes---round these parts it's just visual---not too difficult to spot a thriving green garden in the middle of the brown chaparral


----------



## Happy Hooker (Jul 28, 2013)

Usually they have been tipped off . Loose lips will bring them into a area they normally wouldn't be .


----------



## DrFever (Jul 28, 2013)

yes usually farmers seeing tracks leading into a bush or property owners  but yes MJ  gives of a bigger heat signature then a  big tree  also  the color in the air is obvious  its a flourescent green almost  not hard to spot  to a trained eye like drug enforcement, thats why they say best places to plant weed is near  rasberry / blue berry bushes  so i have been told there pretty much same heat signature and looks only down fall is   acidic  soils lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 30, 2013)

:rofl:


MJ dont give off heat sigg...dont stamp false info in here...its the lights that show up....if you have more than usual glow from your house ..and not the nieghbors..thats a red flag...as for outdoor flyby..the green color is very easy seen from the air.( in daylight)... as my signiture says....

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jul 30, 2013)

I cant see it bein true like 4u says and ifin plants gave off such a signature usin IR technologies lots of good folks would still be fightin demons and noices in the jungles  But then again technologies be getting better every day so who knows what they can do now and aint tellin 

BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 30, 2013)

no plant on this planet EMITS heat, at least nothing appreciable enough to be discerned with a FLIR device. What they're looking at is the leaf heat/light reflection pattern that is indicative to indoor mj grows. MJ plants themselves DO NOT PRODUCE HEAT. But first and foremost they have to be on to your grow somehow, i,.e. someone who has bought weed from you....or knows you grow and is an asshat/informant.

As far as OD go yeah the color difference is quite noticeable from above at a distance.

I've always wondered if trellising them up an existing tree would work so the plants don't even grow in their atypical "cannabis" profile.:confused2:


----------



## DrFever (Jul 30, 2013)

Cellular respiration in plants is slightly different than in other eukaryotes because the electron transport chain contains an additional enzyme called Alternative Oxidase (AOX). AOX takes some electrons out of the pathway prematurely - basically the energy is used to generate heat instead of ATP.

The exact purpose of AOX in plants is still unclear. Plants will make more AOX in response to cold, wounding, and oxidative stress. We know of at least one plant (skunk cabbage) that exploits this pathway to generate enough heat to melt snow thats why you see them poking there head out when there is still snow on the ground 
Plants will be respiring continuously, which is an exothermic process. Therefore the plants will be producing a small amount of heat. The protection from frost may be more a result of the vastly smaller convection current of the coat compared to the atmosphere rather than by reducing any conduction away of heat produced by the plant, however.

Keeping the plant out of the wind by 'dressing it' will reduce the rate of transpiration when the stomata are open. I would very tentatively suggest that, as water has a very high specific heat capacity, having a greater volume of water within the plant would help to retain any heat that was produced by respiration. However this is entirely speculation on my part.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 30, 2013)

Thats a first for me. I always thought and showed,,,that it is the heat sig given off by the HPS light system.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 31, 2013)

_*Hey fellas,

  The thing to worry about are the Hyperspectral cameras. Cameras designed to detect a specific wavelength of light reflected from a source, and match that with a data base.

  Different species of plants have a pretty unique "signature" that can mean a Cannabis plant can be detected in a field of plants that look identical in color to the human eye.

  The FLIR system works to literally *__*spot heat sources.

 The idea is indoors you try to distribute the heat so to the FLIR system it all just looks like a heated room.

 Outdoors you plant one here and one there. From the air any type of pattern work is an easy spot, so you would never do a grid thing. The best advise for outdoors is place your ladies in random locations. I personally like training plants to a trellis, or a low split rail fence, or grow a lady under a tree that has a fairly sparse canopy.

These ideas hide the girls pretty well by my experience, and I'm certain that there are many here that have even more brilliant ideas...

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna
*_


----------



## 1lildog (Jul 31, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> What you are describing is known as F L I R or forward looking infra red radar and it does indeed pick up the heat signature of marijuana.Pretty cool technology when u think about it.The bigger the grow the redder the glow.


 Is that what this has?
View attachment 207313


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2013)

I hate Cops and their toys,,,mostly I just hate Cops.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 31, 2013)

:yeahthat:

_:whistlesinnocently:_


----------



## Stufart (Jul 31, 2013)

Cops are simply revenue raisers for a morally bankrupt and corrupt government. 
Well they are in Oztrailya.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 3, 2013)

Why did I get a bad Rep by DOWG?????


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 3, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Why did I get a bad Rep by DOWG?????


 
Been bunch of it goin round lately, Sorry cant see it bein deserving yur way friend 

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2013)

I was just wondering if he hit the wrong Button. Not that its a big deal,,just curious. Its only the second one I got since I been here. I dont let dumb crap bother me to much anymore,,but just curious to what I had done to piss the DOWG off.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 4, 2013)

:confused2:

BWD


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 5, 2013)

Flir sees a heat signature from an indoor grow op, not a plant in a field.
MJ is very noticable from the air and most these guys have a trained eye to spot the shade of green mj gives off. the rules on FLIR will vary depending on where you live, In many places a search warrant is needed to point the camera at your home.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey dman glad to see yual poking yur head in from the bushline pilgrim 

BWD


----------

